# Dornoch at Hogmanay



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Not intending to go this year (as we don't yet have a van!) but deciding where I'll be next year (dreaming/hoping).

Really really fancy Dornoch's street party (we loved Dornoch very much) but sad to see that all the campsites are closed.

Does anyone know of any wild camping spots in or near Dornoch?

Has anyone been to the street party? Is it as good as it sounds?

Otherwise it might be Stonehaven we'll be going to!

D


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for this idea dannimac, for some reason I didn't realise Dornoch had a 'famous' hogmanay tradition - it is a great place, might well go there in 12 months time myself, I guess a suitable camping spot could be found with a year to work it out 

I'll have a look round this summer, maybe there's a friendly pub or farm or somewhere that an informal hook-up could be established in exchange for two or three used fivers :wink: Main issues is heating the van in mid-winter if you don't like sleeping with gas heater on (which I don't).

www.inver-caravan-park.co.uk was mentioned on a recent thread, it could be useful as a 'bolt-hole' before and/or after New Year for hook-up and disposal purposes if Hogmany has to be a genuine wild camp.

Best of luck getting another mh!


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, Jagman - but it's not another motorhome, it's our first!

Would be funny if we ended up in Dornoch at the same time (don't you steal any wild camping spots on me now!).

Think we'd wild camp for Hogmanay and hook up any other nights. Can't find anywhere with hook up near that's open and so don't fancy trying to get a taxi on Hogmanay in a countryish area. Even more so don't fancy not having a wee tipple to see the bells in because one of us has to drive!

Now if I can also get New Year's dinner in the Dornoch Castle Hotel then I'd be made.

Hope everyone had a good time and would love to hear from anyone who has experience of the Dornoch celebrations.

D


----------

